# I guess they don't even care anymore.



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I guess Amazon doesn't care about other people being in the vehicle anymore. I've been seeing a lot now people bringing their boyfriends, girlfriends, and family members with them in the warehouse. Before there were rules that nobody but the person doing the delivery could go inside the warehouse but now it looks like they don't even care. I don't know what will happen if they get a huge block and they can't fit all the packages inside their car because they have another person in their car.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If you had bother to read the faq, you would've noticed that passengers are allowed in the stations as long as they stay inside the vehicles. There are circumstances regarding when the passengers can exit the vehicle to use the bathroom, etc in the faq.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

There was a rule before that other people weren't allowed inside the warehouse. I've also seen the passengers get out of the cars and help load.


----------



## flexking (Sep 28, 2017)

Who cares? Worry about yourself


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yep we are allowed


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Cody6666 said:


> There was a rule before that other people weren't allowed inside the warehouse. I've also seen the passengers get out of the cars and help load.


In this case they actually changed the rules, rather than just 'not caring'. Why is it a big deal?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amazon's insurance doesn't cover passengers. You know what that means.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Who freaking cares!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That's cause they care more about the bathrooms.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Amazon's insurance doesn't cover passengers. You know what that means.


That means your commercial insurance will


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

It means that I hope those passengers that get out get run over by another flex driver at the station. Lawsuits and deactivation to follow.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Passengers (and animals) are allowed now in the TOS except if you are doing a Fresh delivery. I haven't seen updates about Whole Food deliveries yet.

If you are doing a Fresh delivery then only the driver is allowed to be in the vehicle.


----------

